# ING me retiene el dinero 60 dias



## mileuristico (29 Feb 2012)

Hoy he hecho un ingreso en mi cuenta ING y pone que está retenido 60 días pero aún así genera intereses. 

¿Cómo es posible, si el dinero está todavia en mi cuenta asociada, que ING me de intereses por un dinero que aún no está disponible en mi cuenta? 

He leído que es por motivos de seguridad, igual que cuando te dan un plazo para devolver recibos. Pero entonces ¿por qué solo te retienen el primer ingreso de cada mes? he leído en otros foros que la gente lo que hace es hacer un primer ingreso de 1 euros y luego el gordo. ¿por qué te retienen solo el primer ingreso? ::


----------



## Calculín (29 Feb 2012)

mileuristico dijo:


> Hoy he hecho un ingreso en mi cuenta ING y pone que está retenido 60 días pero aún así genera intereses.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible, si el dinero está todavia en mi cuenta asociada, que ING me de intereses por un dinero que aún no está disponible en mi cuenta?
> 
> He leído que es por motivos de seguridad, igual que cuando te dan un plazo para devolver recibos. Pero entonces ¿por qué solo te retienen el primer ingreso de cada mes? he leído en otros foros que la gente lo que hace es hacer un primer ingreso de 1 euros y luego el gordo. ¿por qué te retienen solo el primer ingreso? ::



Has hecho el ingreso solicitando desde ING que lo saquen de una cuenta de otro banco ¿No?

Si es así está retenido porque en esos 60 días puedes ir al banco de origen y pedir que se cancele la transferencia, y entonces tendrías el doble de dinero...


----------



## mileuristico (29 Feb 2012)

Pero eso dinero dónde está realmente? en mi cuenta principal no aparece movimiento alguno. Supongo que la transferencia se hará efectiva a los dos meses. Por lo tanto es como si siguiera ahí. O está en una especie de limbo?


----------



## Calculín (29 Feb 2012)

mileuristico dijo:


> Pero eso dinero dónde está realmente? en mi cuenta principal no aparece movimiento alguno. Supongo que la transferencia se hará efectiva a los dos meses. Por lo tanto es como si siguiera ahí. O está en una especie de limbo?



¿Cuánto lo hiciste? Normalmente tú lo pides desde ING, en unos días desaparece de la cuenta origen, se queda en el limbo hasta el día 60, que se hace efectivo en ING


----------



## mileuristico (29 Feb 2012)

La hice desde la web de ING, en este caso no es una transferencia sino una domiciliación. Pensaba que desaparecería de mi cuenta al cabo de 60 días.


----------



## Calculín (29 Feb 2012)

No, desaparecerá mucho antes y quedará en el limbo, aunque ING te dará intereses desde elprimer día (No sé cómo lo hacen). Si necesitaras la pasta antes tendrías que ir al banco origen y cancelar la operación.

Y yo llevo años con la cuenta, y montones de domiciliaciones de estas, y siempre me han retenido, antes era un mes, pero cuando subieron a dos el tiempo para rechazar recibos lo subieron también.


----------



## geb (29 Feb 2012)

Como dice Calculín, el problema es que la transferencia que has hecho del otro banco a ING no es realmente una transferencia, sino una domiciliación. Tu otro banco ha aceptado la petición de ING porque tiene una autorización tuya para hacerlo, pero tú tienes derecho a cancelar el cargo, como pasa cuando tienes domiciliado un recibo.

En resumen, el dinero está en ING, pero ING no te va a dejar disponer de él hasta que pasen los dos meses. Si necesitas el dinero has de ir al otro banco y pedir que anulen la orden.


----------



## Hastur (29 Feb 2012)

Y no se les puede pedir que pasen el dinero de otra forma??

Les van a dar por el saco si esto es asi.


----------



## Calculín (29 Feb 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Y no se les puede pedir que pasen el dinero de otra forma??
> 
> Les van a dar por el saco si esto es asi.



Puedes ordenar la transferencia desde el banco en el que tengas la pasta, o enviar a ING un talón


----------



## cucerulo (29 Feb 2012)

Creo recordar que en ING, las OTE's de menos de 3.000 euros las consideraban recibos y les aplicaban esa retención de 60 días, a las de más de 3.000 euros no. Incluso creo que si hacías dos OTE's, la primera tenía retención y la segunda no así que la gente hacía una por un euro y a continuación otra por el resto. Por lo menos hace unos meses era así, no sé si habrá cambiado algo.


----------



## Hastur (29 Feb 2012)

Lo mejor es llamar y decirle a quien sea que quieres meter la pasta sin bloquearla.

Lo tomas o lo dejas? Seguro que lo toman.


----------



## mileuristico (29 Feb 2012)

Se puede hacer una transferencia desde el banco asociado, pero paso de pagar comisiones. 1,50 por cada transferencia, que les den. Ya pago 15 euros en comisiones de estas al año solo por el alquiler del piso.


----------



## FlicRose (7 Nov 2012)

Me ha pasado lo mismo este mes.
¿Alguien me puede confirmar si lo de que sólo retienen una transferencia al mes es cierto?


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Nov 2012)

El dinero se retiene cuando es una aportación de fondos, OTEs inferior a 3.000 euros:

- ¿Qué es una OTE u Orden de Traspaso de Efectivo? | Preguntas Frecuentes

Salu2.


----------



## FlicRose (7 Nov 2012)

tucapital.es dijo:


> El dinero se retiene cuando es una aportación de fondos, OTEs inferior a 3.000 euros:
> 
> - ¿Qué es una OTE u Orden de Traspaso de Efectivo? | Preguntas Frecuentes
> 
> Salu2.



Si, y lo que pregunto es si esto realmente funciona:


> Si hay que hacer una OTE inferior a 3.000 euros obligatoriamente, lo que se puede hacer es emitir una primera OTE de unos pocos céntimos (se considerará una aportación de fondos) y después emitir el grueso del dinero, que se considerará una OTE, ya que las aportaciones de fondos sólo se puede hacer 1 al mes.
> 
> Leer más: ¿Qué es una OTE u Orden de Traspaso de Efectivo? | Preguntas Frecuentes



Imagino que si por lo que pongo en rojo, gracias y un saludo


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Nov 2012)

Sí, claro. Comprobado y recomprobado.


----------



## Gregorius (23 Mar 2016)

Buenas.

Refloto el tema para indicar que he realizado 2 ingresos y los dos me aparecen retenidos 2 meses, así que no vale eso de ingresar un euro y luego lo gordo.

El caso es que el dinero no aparece en la cuenta de santander y si en la de ING, a pesar de decir que no dispongo de él.

Simplemente quería actualizar el post con mi experiencia.


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Mar 2016)

Cuidado que las cosas cambiaron en febrero de 2014. Ya no existe las OTEs ahora son adeudos directos con diferentes reglas:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-sistema-otes/

Salu2.


----------

